# Brew Day



## Linz (13/10/06)

On Nov 4 it is the AHA(American Homebrewers Association) "Teach a
friend to Homebrew day".....

So who's up for a brew day at my joint ????



They didn't set the date in concrete did they ?!??

......so if we have takers the date will be Nov
11th...

Is that cool???

The usual PM me for details,etc.....


----------



## Slurpdog (13/10/06)

I'm in! PM sent.
Lets see what all this "all grain" hoo ha is about!
What will I need to bring besides myself?


----------



## matti (14/10/06)

Bloody Oath Linz,
Always picking days that I cannot attend LoL
Booked to go to a wedding for some rellies on missus side
SULK  
matti


----------



## Franko (14/10/06)

Im there as always Brother
Franko


----------



## Hogan (14/10/06)

Me too Linz. What a great day to make a beer and remember.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## jimi (14/10/06)

I'm in too Linz,
Are we planning on just doing just the one brew on the day / or are others bringing along thier rigs? 

Will bring along some nibbles and some drinks.


----------



## Linz (15/10/06)

jimi said:


> Are we planning on just doing just the one brew on the day / or are others bringing along thier rigs?



I suppose if others want to bring their rigs/ingredients along, thats cool...the more the merrier

I wouldnt mind seeing you do your 10lt batches in pots


----------



## jimi (30/10/06)

Linz said:


> jimi said:
> 
> 
> > Are we planning on just doing just the one brew on the day / or are others bringing along thier rigs?
> ...



Yep something to behold  Haven't done a brew in a while so I might see what I can rustle up

On the topic of getting things mobile, has anyone checked the new Rays (tent city) and seen if they have the nasa burners I've heard they stock in Vic??


----------



## Linz (6/11/06)

We all still good for Saturday? Mell wanted to move it to the following weekend.........

Jimi, I haven't been there since I did the install...Have you been??

As for eats...if you could bring some nibbles and something for the BBQ, we'll kill some tommies, lettuce and onions....


and email [email protected] for the address if you dont know it already..


----------



## Linz (12/11/06)

Im going to brew my Christmas case entry next weekend, so if anyone wanted to pop over and see how a grain brew is done..PM me, email from here or on the previous post.

Should be interesting...major wheat inclusion and only one brew on the rig so far....


----------



## Linz (13/11/06)

Im brewin Sunday...as above


----------



## kabooby (26/3/08)

Im going to be doing my Xmas in July brew this Sunday if anyone wants to pop in

Might even do a ESB aswell if we have time

PM me for details

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (27/3/08)

Hey Kabooby

I'll check my calendar and may pop in for a while if I can.

I know you'll probably have an ESB recipe already but I found this one & am looking to brewing it in the near future , may be worth a look it may change your mind.


http://rarebeerclub.beveragebistro.com/rbcbeer_12.html

Regards. Lagers


----------



## kabooby (27/3/08)

Now worries Lagers

I already have a recipe but it was good info. I did adjust my quantities though

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (31/3/08)

All went to plan yesterday apart from my immersion heater giving up. Thats the second one now to do that :angry: 

Ended up with 40l of Bock and 40l of ESB

Thanks to Lagers and Pumpy for the helping hand. 

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (16/5/08)

OK Guys,

Planning another brew day on Sunday

PM me if you want to come around

I will be making an English Summer ale and a Dry Stout

Kabooby


----------



## matti (16/5/08)

sounds great.
One of these days i hope to join up on one of these brew-days.
I have nights-shift on Sunday though... need some Zzzz
Have loads of fun


----------



## Pumpy (16/5/08)

kabooby said:


> All went to plan yesterday apart from my immersion heater giving up. Thats the second one now to do that :angry:
> 
> Ended up with 40l of Bock and 40l of ESB
> 
> ...



Hey we did not do much we were just terrified when your ten foot Husky Malmo chucked and wobbly and nearly ate the little fluffy dog 

pumpy


----------



## Linz (17/6/08)

IM going to be brewing a big bad belgian/Biere de Garde tomorrow (wed) if anyone is keen on sticking their noses in..got a couple of kegs on the pluto gun too....

My mobile is in the files section on the Yahoo page..give us a call and I'll tell you how to get to C'town golf club

Is 1.8kg of sugar tooooo much for a beer(40L)???


----------



## MCT (23/7/08)

Hey guys, I'll be brewing a shambolic attempt at an ESB this Sunday, the invites out for anyone in the area to drop by, point and laugh :lol: .
I'm just near Macarthur Square in Campbelltown.
Possible drop ins so far are: Dave (Dravid) & Matti.
I'll also have my first AG on tap, an amarillo golden ale. Hoping to be mashing by lucnhtime.


----------



## .DJ. (7/4/09)

does anyone have a brew day scheduled in the next few weeks? 

Am interested in seeing what this AG caper is all about....


----------



## kabooby (7/4/09)

Yes mate. I will be doing one the weekend after easter if everything goes to plan. At this stage it is going to be a double brew day with an ESB and an Australian Pale Ale.

I will keep you posted

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (7/4/09)

cheers kabooby.. cheers..





Edit: Can read properly!


----------



## wambesi (7/4/09)

.DJ. said:


> cheers kabooby.. cheers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Party at Kabooby's joint! :super:


----------



## kabooby (17/4/09)

I will be mashing a double batch on Sunday.

40l of ESB and 40l of my Aussie Ale (Stick it in your Ringwood)

PM me for details if you want to come along

Kabooby


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/4/09)

.DJ. said:


> does anyone have a brew day scheduled in the next few weeks?
> 
> Am interested in seeing what this AG caper is all about....



..and if you or any of the MALEs want to come down the Appin Road the IBUs are having their usual Big Ray's Big Brew Day on 2 May (Big Brew Day) at Bulli. There will be a few AG virgins there looking and learning as a couple of teams brew for the day. As well the day will have a multitude of ales served via authentic beer engines for consumption. Minor door charge to cover food - no beds to crash in but big boys can make their own arrangements. Good day, all welcome !


----------

